# ما هو الفرق بين العيب - الغير لائق - الحرام ؟



## +إيرينى+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*ما هو الفرق بين العيب - الغير لائق - الحرام ؟






ياريت تكون الاجابة كالآتى :
 العيب هو :
الغير لائق هو :
الحرام هو :



*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (6 نوفمبر 2013)

العيب هو : ما يخالف النظام العام للمجتمع وهو نسبى يختلف من مجتمع لاخر.
الغير لائق : تصرفات لايقبل فعلها من اشخاص بعينهم على حسب مكانتهم او فى اوقات بعينها وهى نسبية من شخص ﻷخر.
الحرام هو : ما تحرمه الشرائع والعقائد الدينية وهى تختلف من عقيدة الى اخرى .
وده على حسب فهمى


----------



## AdmanTios (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاجابة كالآتى :
العيب هو : سلوكيات مُشينة ... يُحددها المُجتمع لأنها سلوكيات
تُعتبر " نسبية " ما بين ثقافة و آخري ... معياره حسب الأعراف
و القيم و الثقافات المُختلفة لكل شعب . 

الغير لائق هو : أيضاً سلوكيات مُغايرة لثقافة مجتمعات
 و عليه يكون الغير لائق مُنافي للذوق العام .
 
الحرام هو : ما تم تحريمُة من قبل الشرائع السمائية
و التعاليم المُتسلمة جيل بعد جيل .

​**
هذه الإجابات إجتهاد شخصي فقط
و أتمني النقاش و طرح مزيد من الآراء

مودتي و إحترامي​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*[FONT=&quot]العيب *​*[FONT=&quot] هو : الفعل الذى يُحّقره المجتمع – أو - 
الفعل الذى يُثمّنه المجتمع ويمتنع الشخص عن الأتيان به

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]الحرام [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]: الفعل المنهى عنه ( المُجّرم ) بنص عقائدى ثابت

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غير اللائق [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]هو[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] : أختراع لُغوى للحد من أستخدام لفظة ( الحرام ) [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*طبعا أنا باصم بالعشرة أن مش دة أصل موضوعك
ولسة هندخل فى حوالى عشر صفحات " إيرينية " 
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (6 نوفمبر 2013)

التلاته شبه بعض انا مش شايفه فرق كبير بينهم 
اختلاف مسميات مش اكتر 
لأن كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق


----------



## aymonded (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*العيب هو من وجهة نظري الشخصية : أن لا يبقى الإنسان إنسان*
* الغير لائق هو : كل ما لا يتفق مع منهج الطريق الذي أختار أن يسير فيه الشخص*
* الحرام أي كا ما هو مُحرم هو : أن يبغض الإنسان كل ما هو صالح ولا يحب أخاه ويتخطى وصية الله*
__________________

ههههههههههههههه وعلى رأي عبود أكيد أكيد في الفكر حاجة تانية خالص والموضوع هاتيخطي 40 صفحة لما نعرف المقصود هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> هههههههههههههه وعلى رأي عبود أكيد أكيد في الفكر حاجة تانية خالص والموضوع هاتيخطي 40 صفحة لما نعرف المقصود هههههههههههههههه​


*أنتظر يا رجل الأفتكاسات " الإيرينية "
ولا تتعجل ...دى بتصحى الفجر وفى دماغها شوية كراكيب 
تنفضهم عندنا وتروح تودى ( الولة ) المدرسة 
**




دى إيرينى و..الفجر ...وليالٍ عِشر
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*اعتقد ايرينى عاوزه توصل لنقطه واحده وهى ليه ف المسيحيه بنرفض لفظة حرام وحلال وانه مفيش فرق بينهم وبين المصطلح المسيحى المُعتاد اللائق والغير لائق 
يمكن كتير مش شايفين فرق فى المعنى الجوهرى بين الحلال واللائق والحرام والغير لائق ..
احنا بنقول " كل الأشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق كل الأشياء تحل لى لكن لايتسلط على شىء وايضا كل الأشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الأشياء تبنى 
 فالحياة الروحية ليس مجرد فروض على الأنسان يجب عليه أتباعها أو الأمتناع عن أرتكاب بعض الأخطاء انما هى رغبة تسود الحياة كلها بالسيطرة على الروح والنفس والقلب والجسد تجعل الأنسان فى اتحاد مع الله ويشعر أن هذه الحياة هى المسيح كقول معلمنا بولس
 " لاحيا لا أنا بل المسيح الذى يحيا فى ..وده معناه ان العلاقه ف المسيحيه مش بين المسيحى وربنا مش علاقة عبد وسيد العلاقه ارقى كتيييير من فرض تحريمات وعقوبات ف كل امور حياتنا 
وعلشان كده الكتاب المقدس متكلمشى عن الحلال والحرام بشكلهم الروتينى علشان محدش يتمسك بالحرف فالحرف يقتل ..*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (6 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> العيب هو : ما يخالف النظام العام للمجتمع وهو نسبى يختلف من مجتمع لاخر.
> الغير لائق : تصرفات لايقبل فعلها من اشخاص بعينهم على حسب مكانتهم او فى اوقات بعينها وهى نسبية من شخص ﻷخر.
> الحرام هو : ما تحرمه الشرائع والعقائد الدينية وهى تختلف من عقيدة الى اخرى .
> وده على حسب فهمى


 
 حلوه الإجابه دى--
 اشكرك عبد يسوع


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (6 نوفمبر 2013)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتقد ايرينى عاوزه توصل لنقطه واحده وهى ليه ف المسيحيه بنرفض لفظة حرام وحلال وانه مفيش فرق بينهم وبين المصطلح المسيحى المُعتاد اللائق والغير لائق .*


*منشوف
ربنا يسهل ....:smile02
*​


----------



## oesi no (6 نوفمبر 2013)

*العيب هو :انى اشوف موضوعك ومردش *
* الغير لائق هو :انى اكتب رد هزلى زى ده على موضوع مهم زى موضوعك *
* الحرام هو :انك متعبرنيش بعد ما كتبتلك رد *
-just for fun- 
*ندخل بقى فى الجد 
العيب هو :بيختلف حسب اخلاقيات كل شعب وماهو مقبول وماهو غير مقبول بحكم العادات والتقاليد فممكن نقول كتعريف عام هو كل ما يخالف العادات والتقاليد 
الغير لائق هو :الغير لائق لنا ان نفعله كأبناء لله بحسب كلام الكتاب المقدس وبحسب الروح القدس داخلنا فى حاله عدم ورود نص صريح 
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق 
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن لا يتسلط على شئ 
كل الاشياء تحل ل ولكن ليست كل الاشياء تبنى 

الحرام هو :*هو مخالفه ما ورد بشأنه نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس بعدم وجوب هذا الفعل ​


----------



## soul & life (6 نوفمبر 2013)

العيب .. هو انحراف عن قواعد ومبادىء معينة اتربينا عليها التعامل بشكل يسىء لاخلاقنا ومسيحيتنا فى نفس الوقت لانه العيب بيكون هو انحرااف فى كل شىء

الغير لائق .. التصرف بشكل فظ غريب ميشترطش يكون  عيب لكن هو بيكون غير مألوف  للبعض زى مثلا بالنسبة ليا غير لائق البنت تمشى تاكل فى الشارع واحدة تانى بالنسبة ليها عادى جدا تتسلى فى كيس شيبسى .. وهكذا

الحرام .. هو فعل الشىء المحرم  بمعنى مخالفة وصايا الانجيل  التعدى على حقوق الغير 
التصرف بشكل فيه اساءة للاخرين او حتى لصفتى الانسانية
التصرف بشكل يحاسبنى عليه ربنا لانه بيخالف وصايا الانجيل وده لانى قبلتها وآمنت بها فعليا ان التزم بها .

والله اعلم


----------



## REDEMPTION (6 نوفمبر 2013)

مع أني معترض على تحديدك لطريقة الإجابة، خصوصاً وإن أسئلتك دي محتاجه مقال منفصل (هكتبه قريب إن شاء الله) لكن .. هجاوبك حسب ما تشترطين.

*العيب* = هو ما يوصم به شخص إيزاء إتيان أفعال ينفر منها المجتمع، ويقوم توصيف "العيب" على ثقافة المجتمع .. إذاً من خلال التعريف .. يكون "قياس" العيب .. هو المجتمع و ثقافته.

*الغير لائق* = من أسمى الاوصاف التي أوردها لنا الكتاب المقدس للتعبير عن السلوك المنحرف بالقياس لمشيئة الله في حياة الإنسان، فتعبير "غير لائق" يضمن في المقام الاول "*حرية الإنسان*" و يضع تعاليم الله كـ "*قياس*" لنا عند القيام بأية أعمال لنا في الحياة إن "أردنا - إرادة"* أن نسلك كما "يليق" بالإنسان المسيحي* .. ومن خلال ما سبق يكون "قياس" الغير لائق.. هو* الكتاب المقدس*.

*الحرام* = لفظة إستخدمها العرب والمتعربين من الثقافة الإسلامية وتفيد النهي التام عن أعمال بعينها وفيها "*تقييد لحرية الفرد*" و قتل تدريجي *لسمو فكره و علو روحه*، واللفظة تخلق مجتمع خالي من المشاعر و الآدمية و تجعله أقرب إلى الآليات.​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*هأشارك بالرد على كل واحد بس كمان سا عتييين إتنين بس

بس أصحى الواد و أوديه المدرسة و أرجع تانى الموضوع فيه ساعتين عل الصبح

*


----------



## Desert Rose (7 نوفمبر 2013)

العيب: هو اللى انتى بتعمليه فى المنتدى ياايرينى :smile02:smile02
الحرام : حرمت عليكى عيشتك ياشيخة انتى ومواضيعك ههههههههه
نتكلم جد 

العيب:هومجموعة القيم او المبادئ اللى بيحددها المجتمع على حسب ثقافته وعاداته وتقاليده وبالتالى هى تختلف من مجتمع لتاني 

الغيرلائق : ده مبدأ كتابى صميم وليس مجرد محاولة للهروب من استخدام كلمة حرام 
" كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق " 
اللياقة ومعرفة الفرق بين مايوافقنى ولايوافقنى كمسيحى ده عمل الروح القدس جوه قلب الانسان وعلشان كده الرب يسوع  قال هوذا ملكوت الله داخلكم 

الحرام : هى مجموعة من لستة للتحريمات والممنوعات منعا باتا بناءا على عقيدة معينة او شريعة معينة


----------



## نجمة الثريا (7 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> العيب هو : ما يخالف النظام العام للمجتمع وهو نسبى يختلف من مجتمع لاخر.
> الغير لائق : تصرفات لايقبل فعلها من اشخاص بعينهم على حسب مكانتهم او فى اوقات بعينها وهى نسبية من شخص ﻷخر.
> الحرام هو : ما تحرمه الشرائع والعقائد الدينية وهى تختلف من عقيدة الى اخرى .
> وده على حسب فهمى



اجابه مختصره وواضحه اشكرك خي 

اسالتك في محلها حبيبتي والجميع ما قصرو بالاجابات 

وانا اميل لرئ عبد


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*العيب ← هو اننا نبص علي عيوب الناس وننسي عيوبنا
الغير لائق ← كل ما لا يليق بالسيد المسيح لا يليق بأولاده
الحرام ← هو اننا نخالف تعاليم ديننا , واننا نظلم حد , واننا نستقوي عالضعيف .

موضوع رائع ياايرو 
كعاده مواضيعك .
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> العيب هو : ما يخالف النظام العام للمجتمع وهو نسبى يختلف من مجتمع لاخر.





AdmanTios قال:


> *الاجابة كالآتى :
> العيب هو : سلوكيات مُشينة ... يُحددها المُجتمع لأنها سلوكيات
> تُعتبر " نسبية " ما بين ثقافة و آخري ... معياره حسب الأعراف
> و القيم و الثقافات المُختلفة لكل شعب . ​*





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]العيب *​*[FONT=&quot] هو : الفعل الذى يُحّقره المجتمع – أو -
> الفعل الذى يُثمّنه المجتمع ويمتنع الشخص عن الأتيان به
> *​​​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​​[/FONT]​​





مارياماريا قال:


> التلاته شبه بعض انا مش شايفه فرق كبير بينهم
> اختلاف مسميات مش اكتر
> لأن كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليست كل الاشياء توافق


*لا فيه إختلاف*




aymonded قال:


> *العيب هو من وجهة نظري الشخصية : أن لا يبقى الإنسان إنسان*​



*هتضطر تعرف لى يعنى إيه آدميه*




Dona Nabil قال:


> *اعتقد ايرينى عاوزه توصل لنقطه واحده وهى ليه ف المسيحيه بنرفض لفظة حرام وحلال وانه مفيش فرق بينهم وبين المصطلح المسيحى المُعتاد اللائق والغير لائق
> يمكن كتير مش شايفين فرق فى المعنى الجوهرى بين الحلال واللائق والحرام والغير لائق ..
> احنا بنقول " كل الأشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق كل الأشياء تحل لى لكن لايتسلط على شىء وايضا كل الأشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الأشياء تبنى
> فالحياة الروحية ليس مجرد فروض على الأنسان يجب عليه أتباعها أو الأمتناع عن أرتكاب بعض الأخطاء انما هى رغبة تسود الحياة كلها بالسيطرة على الروح والنفس والقلب والجسد تجعل الأنسان فى اتحاد مع الله ويشعر أن هذه الحياة هى المسيح كقول معلمنا بولس
> ...


*ليه طيب ما قولتيش إيه هو العيب ؟*



oesi no قال:


> *العيب هو :انى اشوف موضوعك ومردش *
> العيب هو :بيختلف حسب اخلاقيات كل شعب وماهو مقبول وماهو غير مقبول بحكم العادات والتقاليد فممكن نقول كتعريف عام هو كل ما يخالف العادات والتقاليد ​





نيفيان قال:


> العيب .. هو انحراف عن قواعد ومبادىء معينة اتربينا عليها التعامل بشكل يسىء لاخلاقنا ومسيحيتنا فى نفس الوقت لانه العيب بيكون هو انحرااف فى كل شىء






REDEMPTION قال:


> *العيب* = هو ما يوصم به شخص إيزاء إتيان أفعال ينفر منها المجتمع، ويقوم توصيف "العيب" على ثقافة المجتمع .. إذاً من خلال التعريف .. يكون "قياس" العيب .. هو المجتمع و ثقافته.​





Desert Rose قال:


> العيب: هو اللى انتى بتعمليه فى المنتدى ياايرينى :smile02:smile02
> العيب:هومجموعة القيم او المبادئ اللى بيحددها المجتمع على حسب ثقافته وعاداته وتقاليده وبالتالى هى تختلف من مجتمع لتاني





واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *العيب ← هو اننا نبص علي عيوب الناس وننسي عيوبنا
> *​


*بس ديه حتة صغير من العيب يا واثقة مش كل العيب*



*تقريبا كدة فى إجماع على إن العيب ليه علاقة بعادات و تقاليد المجتمع


طيب و السؤال 

هل لو أنا تركت مجتمعى و ذهبت الى مجتمع آخر مختلف عن مجتمعى قى العيب 
أأنسف العيب الخاص بمجتمعى و أبدأ باحترام ما يسمى بالعيب فى المجتمع الاخر أم لا ؟


*​


----------



## aymonded (7 نوفمبر 2013)

يا لهوتيني انتِ عايزة تعريف الإنسانية واشرحها دية عايزة موضوع لوحده وانتِ عارفة اختصاري شكله ايه ههههههههه، المهم بس انتِ عايزه توصلي لأيه ده المهم !!! ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الغير لائق : تصرفات لايقبل فعلها من اشخاص بعينهم على حسب مكانتهم او فى اوقات بعينها وهى نسبية من شخص ﻷخر.


*على حسب مكانتهم و نسبية *



AdmanTios قال:


> *الاجابة كالآتى :
> الغير لائق هو : أيضاً سلوكيات مُغايرة لثقافة مجتمعات
> و عليه يكون الغير لائق مُنافي للذوق العام . ​*




*تابع المجتمع برضوا ؟*



عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [FONT=&quot]غير اللائق ​*​*[FONT=&quot]هو​*​*[FONT=&quot] : أختراع لُغوى للحد من أستخدام لفظة ( الحرام ) ​*​





عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *​*​*[/FONT]*​​*[/FONT]*​​


*
لا ليست كذلك 



aymonded قال:



[FONT=Times New 
[SIZE=5] الغير لائق هو : كل ما لا يتفق مع منهج الطريق الذي أختار أن يسير فيه الشخص​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*


aymonded قال:



[/FONT]​

أنقر للتوسيع...


على حسب منهج الشخص




Dona Nabil قال:



اعتقد ايرينى عاوزه توصل لنقطه واحده وهى ليه ف المسيحيه بنرفض لفظة حرام وحلال وانه مفيش فرق بينهم وبين المصطلح المسيحى المُعتاد اللائق والغير لائق 
يمكن كتير مش شايفين فرق فى المعنى الجوهرى بين الحلال واللائق والحرام والغير لائق ..
احنا بنقول " كل الأشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق كل الأشياء تحل لى لكن لايتسلط على شىء وايضا كل الأشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الأشياء تبنى 
 فالحياة الروحية ليس مجرد فروض على الأنسان يجب عليه أتباعها أو الأمتناع عن أرتكاب بعض الأخطاء انما هى رغبة تسود الحياة كلها بالسيطرة على الروح والنفس والقلب والجسد تجعل الأنسان فى اتحاد مع الله ويشعر أن هذه الحياة هى المسيح كقول معلمنا بولس
 " لاحيا لا أنا بل المسيح الذى يحيا فى ..وده معناه ان العلاقه ف المسيحيه مش بين المسيحى وربنا مش علاقة عبد وسيد العلاقه ارقى كتيييير من فرض تحريمات وعقوبات ف كل امور حياتنا 
وعلشان كده الكتاب المقدس متكلمشى عن الحلال والحرام بشكلهم الروتينى علشان محدش يتمسك بالحرف فالحرف يقتل ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

صدقينى لا أتعمد المقارنة بين اللفظين إنما هو فقط للتوضيح و أشكرك على التوضيح



oesi no قال:



[FONT=Times New 

[SIZE=5] الغير لائق هو :انى اكتب رد هزلى زى ده على موضوع مهم زى موضوعك 
 
الغير لائق هو :الغير لائق لنا ان نفعله كأبناء لله بحسب كلام الكتاب المقدس وبحسب الروح القدس داخلنا فى حاله عدم ورود نص صريح 
​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا مش فاهمة الحتة ديه 



نيفيان قال:



 
الغير لائق .. التصرف بشكل فظ غريب ميشترطش يكون  عيب لكن هو بيكون غير مألوف  للبعض زى مثلا بالنسبة ليا غير لائق البنت تمشى تاكل فى الشارع واحدة تانى بالنسبة ليها عادى جدا تتسلى فى كيس شيبسى .. وهكذا


أنقر للتوسيع...


كلامك معناه إنه قريب من العيب






REDEMPTION قال:




الغير لائق = من أسمى الاوصاف التي أوردها لنا الكتاب المقدس للتعبير عن السلوك المنحرف بالقياس لمشيئة الله في حياة الإنسان، فتعبير "غير لائق" يضمن في المقام الاول "حرية الإنسان" و يضع تعاليم الله كـ "قياس" لنا عند القيام بأية أعمال لنا في الحياة إن "أردنا - إرادة" أن نسلك كما "يليق" بالإنسان المسيحي .. ومن خلال ما سبق يكون "قياس" الغير لائق.. هو الكتاب المقدس.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

قياس الغير لائق هو الكتاب المقدس ؟
لا توجد نصوص صريحة للغير لائق





Desert Rose قال:




الغيرلائق : ده مبدأ كتابى صميم وليس مجرد محاولة للهروب من استخدام كلمة حرام 
" كل الاشياء تحل لى لكن ليس كل الاشياء توافق " 
اللياقة ومعرفة الفرق بين مايوافقنى ولايوافقنى كمسيحى ده عمل الروح القدس جوه قلب الانسان وعلشان كده الرب يسوع  قال هوذا ملكوت الله داخلكم 



أنقر للتوسيع...



عمل الروح القدس ؟ يعنى منهج الشخص برضوا مش كدة ؟



واثقه فيك يارب قال:



 ←  الغير لائق ← كل ما لا يليق بالسيد المسيح لا يليق بأولاده
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


يعنى تابع لمنهج الشخص


يبدو أنه يوجد إجماع على منهج الشخص فى تعريف اللائق و الغير لائق

و ليس له علاقة بالعيب أو الحرام إنما هو أرقى من كليهما
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> يا لهوتيني انتِ عايزة تعريف الإنسانية واشرحها دية عايزة موضوع لوحده وانتِ عارفة اختصاري شكله ايه ههههههههه، المهم بس انتِ عايزه توصلي لأيه ده المهم !!! ​



*يبقى تعمله فى موضوع لوحده و إبعت لى اللينك ههههههههههههه

عايزة أوصل لإيه ؟؟ لأ مث هأقولك لاثم تعرف لوحدك هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> الحرام هو : ما تحرمه الشرائع والعقائد الدينية وهى تختلف من عقيدة الى اخرى .






AdmanTios قال:


> *الاجابة كالآتى :​**
> الحرام هو : ما تم تحريمُة من قبل الشرائع السمائية
> و التعاليم المُتسلمة جيل بعد جيل .
> ​*








عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *
> [FONT=&quot]الحرام ​*​*[FONT=&quot]هو ​*​*[FONT=&quot]: الفعل المنهى عنه ( المُجّرم ) بنص عقائدى ثابت
> ​*​*[/FONT]​*​*​*​*[/FONT]​*​*​*​


*



aymonded قال:



[FONT=Times New 
[SIZE=5] الحرام أي كا ما هو مُحرم هو : أن يبغض الإنسان كل ما هو صالح ولا يحب أخاه ويتخطى وصية الله​

أنقر للتوسيع...







oesi no قال:



[FONT=Times New 
[SIZE=5] الحرام هو :انك متعبرنيش بعد ما كتبتلك رد 
الحرام هو :​

أنقر للتوسيع...




oesi no قال:



​​هو مخالفه ما ورد بشأنه نص صريح فى الكتاب المقدس بعدم وجوب هذا الفعل ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

oesi no قال:



			[/FONT]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...






نيفيان قال:



 
الحرام .. هو فعل الشىء المحرم  بمعنى مخالفة وصايا الانجيل  التعدى على حقوق الغير 
التصرف بشكل فيه اساءة للاخرين او حتى لصفتى الانسانية
التصرف بشكل يحاسبنى عليه ربنا لانه بيخالف وصايا الانجيل وده لانى قبلتها وآمنت بها فعليا ان التزم بها .
والله اعلم 

أنقر للتوسيع...




REDEMPTION قال:



الحرام = لفظة إستخدمها العرب والمتعربين من الثقافة الإسلامية وتفيد النهي التام عن أعمال بعينها وفيها "تقييد لحرية الفرد" و قتل تدريجي لسمو فكره و علو روحه، واللفظة تخلق مجتمع خالي من المشاعر و الآدمية و تجعله أقرب إلى الآليات.​

أنقر للتوسيع...

لفظة حرام موجودة فى العهد القديم و ليست من العرب 





Desert Rose قال:



 الحرام : حرمت عليكى عيشتك ياشيخة انتى ومواضيعك ههههههههه
الحرام : هى مجموعة من لستة للتحريمات والممنوعات منعا باتا بناءا على عقيدة معينة او شريعة معينة 



أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*

Desert Rose قال:



[/COLOR][/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...






واثقه فيك يارب قال:



العيب ← 
الحرام ← هو اننا نخالف تعاليم ديننا , واننا نظلم حد , واننا نستقوي عالضعيف .
​[/COLOR][/COLOR]​[/COLOR]
		
أنقر للتوسيع...



يبدو إن فيه إجماع على إن الحرام له علاقة بنصوص واضحة و صريحة فى العقائد و الأديان التى لا يؤمن بها الانسان​*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*الاجابات باختصار 

العيب مرتبط بعادات المجتمعات

الغير لائق مرتبط بمنهج الشخص

الحرام مرتبط بنصوص عقائدية إيمانية 

و السؤال 

هل من الممكن الاستغناء عن أى لفظ من الثلاثة فى الحياة العامة ؟

هل إذا كذب إبنك أو سرق : هتقول له إيه ؟؟ عيب أم حرام أم لا يليق ؟  دا مثال فقط 

*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *الاجابات باختصار
> 
> العيب مرتبط بعادات المجتمعات
> 
> ...


دول سؤالين 
رد الاول :
لا مينفعش تستغنى عن الالفاظ دى فى حياتك لان فى مواقف مختلفة هتاحتاجى توصفى كل منها بالوصف اللى يليق عليه.
رد التانى :
ده على حسب سنه وطريقة تربيتك ليه لان كل طريقة بتكون شخصية الطفل .


----------



## tamav maria (7 نوفمبر 2013)

العيب احنا في الشرق عموما بنقصد بالعيب المعني الحرفي بتاعه هو انه ممنوع وغير مرغوب فيه اجتماعيا وليس دينيا 
فالعيب من قوانين عرفية اخترعها المجتمع كقوانين بين افراده
يعني  زمان مثلا كان عيب ان البنت تتعلم وتروح مدرسه علشان دا كان موروث اجتماعي  فقط-في حين دينيا مش عيب ان البنت تتعلم بالعكس الدين بيحث علي التعلم

مبدئيا مفيش حاجه فى المسيحية اسمها حرام وحلال
فيه يليق ولا يليق
بس كل تصرفاتنا بتخضع لمبادئ مهمة ربنا اداهالنا
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الشياء توافق
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن ليس كل الاشياء تبنى
كل الاشياء تحل لى ولكن لا يتسلط على شئ

الغير لائق فهو الفعل الغير مقبول من المجتمع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> و السؤال
> هل من الممكن الاستغناء عن أى لفظ من الثلاثة فى الحياة العامة ؟
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]فى سلوكيات المجتمع المصرى *​*[FONT=&quot]( غير اللائق ) = مايصحش  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُستخدم لفظتى ( الحرام ) و ( غير اللائق ) ( مايصحش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستخدامات بعيدة تماماً عن أى مفهوم دينى او عقائدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك قلت لك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أنها ( أختراع لغوى ) تُستخدم من أجل الحد من لفظة ( حرام ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها تتعلق بالسلوكيات والآداب العامة المصرية ( للمسلم والمسيحى والكافر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot](أمثلة) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مايصحش ) ياواد تكلمك جدك أو جدتك وأنت مجعوص ورافع لرجلك لفوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مايصحش ) تعلى صوتك على اللى أكبر منك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مايصحش ) تفتح على حد بابه من غير ما تستأذن أو تخبط ...ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مافيش فيها نصوص دينية صريحة وقاطعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش فاهم لية تحول موضوعك الى ( دينى ) بحت [/FONT]*​ *



			هل إذا كذب إبنك أو سرق : هتقول له إيه ؟؟ عيب أم حرام أم لا يليق ؟  دا مثال فقط 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* *[FONT=&quot]الكذب = ( عيب ) و ( مايصحش ) و ( لايليق ) ويؤدى فى بعض الأحيان الى جريمة أيضاً
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] والسرقة =  جريمة ....... تبقى ( حرام ) وش كدة 
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن غير نصوص لأن قوانين العالم كلها بتجرم السرقة [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## REDEMPTION (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*يا إيريني ..*

كنت متأكد أنك هتقولي أن لفظة "حرام" موجوده في الكتاب المقدس  
 .. ثم يعني ايه لفظة حرام موجودة في العهد القديم وليست من العرب!!!! العهد القديم اصله عبري !! ازاي بقى ان لفظة "حرام" العربية ليست من العرب ؟؟!!علشان كده، مستنيكي تحطيلي الآية اللي فيها لفظة "حرام"  .. وهتتأكدي بنفسك أنك جاهله 

أيضاً هناك سؤال لك .. هل تريدين الاجابة الصحيحة لاسئلتك .. أم ستختارين الاجابة *بالتصويت* ؟؟

الغير لائق لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال أننا نساويها بأي لفظة أخرى متداولة في الشارع .. لان لفظة "غير لائق" لم يعرفها العالم بعيداً عن مفهوم الكتاب المقدس.

عندما نقول مثلاً "ما يصحش" .. إذاً ما هو "الصحيح" الذي قسنا عليها تصرفنا ووجدناه "مايصحش" ؟ ..

وعلى نفس النهج (على الرغم من عدم رغبتي في الحديث بمفردات الشارع لانها نسبية بين مجتمع وآخر) .. عندما نقول لشخص "مايصحش" نجده أحياناً يرد علينا ويقول "لاء يصح" ونجد أنفسنا قد إستخدمنا فوراً التعبير التالي كي ننهيه بحدة عن تصرفه و نقول له "لاء مايصحش .. *عيب*!" 

أكرر .. (سأشرح ذلك بالتفصيل الممل في مشاركة قادمة ان شاء الله) .. مفهوم "الغير لائق" أسمى وأعظم من أية "محرمات أو منهيات" يخاطبنا بيها المجتمع أو العقائد الأخرى.
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*قياس الصحيح وغير الصحيح ( مايصحش ) خاضع لأعراف المجتمع المُستخدِم لها
الريف غير الحضر ...الصعيد غير القاهرة ...وهكذا
مجرد أعراف وتقاليد راسخة مجتمعياً
والمجتمع وحده هو من يحددها
فلإن كان الكلام ( دينياً ) فيؤخذ من الكنيسة أو من النصوص
الواضحة المُباشرة 
وعليه ....فلا محل للآراء الشخصية هنا 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*يُغلق مؤقتاً للمراجعه وقد يُعاد فتحه 
سلام ونعمه ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*تم فتح الموضوع من جديد بعد مراجعته وحذف بعض المشاركات 
رجاء الالتزام بالفكره الاساسيه المطروحه وعدم التشتييت من أى طرف 
دى فرصتك الاخيره يا ايرينى فأنتهزيها 
سلام ونعمه للجميع ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 نوفمبر 2013)

*أخلصى يا ست أنتى ....عايزة أية ؟؟؟*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

tamav maria قال:


> العيب احنا في الشرق عموما بنقصد بالعيب المعني الحرفي بتاعه هو انه ممنوع وغير مرغوب فيه اجتماعيا وليس دينيا
> فالعيب من قوانين عرفية اخترعها المجتمع كقوانين بين افراده
> يعني  زمان مثلا كان عيب ان البنت تتعلم وتروح مدرسه علشان دا كان موروث اجتماعي  فقط-في حين دينيا مش عيب ان البنت تتعلم بالعكس الدين بيحث علي التعلم
> 
> ...


*
يعنى العيب : ليه علاقة بالمجتمع 

و الغير لائق : يرضوا ليه علاقة بالمجتمع ؟؟؟ 

ليه بأة ما عندناش لفظة حرام فى المسيحية ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> دول سؤالين
> رد الاول :
> لا مينفعش تستغنى عن الالفاظ دى فى حياتك لان فى مواقف مختلفة هتاحتاجى توصفى كل منها بالوصف اللى يليق عليه.


*

تماااااااااااااااااااااام كدة 100 مية 

يعنى ممكن أقول للواد إبنى : القتل حرام ؟؟*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]فى سلوكيات المجتمع المصرى *​*[FONT=&quot]( غير اللائق ) = مايصحش  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تُستخدم لفظتى ( الحرام ) و ( غير اللائق ) ( مايصحش )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]أستخدامات بعيدة تماماً عن أى مفهوم دينى او عقائدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولذلك قلت لك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] أنها ( أختراع لغوى ) تُستخدم من أجل الحد من لفظة ( حرام ) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنها تتعلق بالسلوكيات والآداب العامة المصرية ( للمسلم والمسيحى والكافر )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot](أمثلة) [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مايصحش ) ياواد تكلمك جدك أو جدتك وأنت مجعوص ورافع لرجلك لفوق[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مايصحش ) تعلى صوتك على اللى أكبر منك [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( مايصحش ) تفتح على حد بابه من غير ما تستأذن أو تخبط ...ألخ ألخ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]دى مافيش فيها نصوص دينية صريحة وقاطعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومش فاهم لية تحول موضوعك الى ( دينى ) بحت [/FONT]*​ *
> ...


*
طيب يعنى ممكن أستخدم الثلاثة ألفاظ 

تمااااااااااااااام برضوا 100 مية*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 نوفمبر 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *يا إيريني ..*
> 
> كنت متأكد أنك هتقولي أن لفظة "حرام" موجوده في الكتاب المقدس
> .. ثم يعني ايه لفظة حرام موجودة في العهد القديم وليست من العرب!!!! العهد القديم اصله عبري !! ازاي بقى ان لفظة "حرام" العربية ليست من العرب ؟؟!!علشان كده، مستنيكي تحطيلي الآية اللي فيها لفظة "حرام"  .. وهتتأكدي بنفسك أنك جاهله ​


[YOUTUBE]pXQvew-7omQ[/YOUTUBE]
*طب فسر لى لفظة حرام اللى موجودة فى العهد القديم بس فى موضوع منفصل
و إبعت لى اللينك عشان أكتشف مدى معرفتى أو عدم معرفتى 
*


REDEMPTION قال:


> *
> أيضاً هناك سؤال لك .. هل تريدين الاجابة الصحيحة لاسئلتك .. أم ستختارين الاجابة بالتصويت ؟؟
> *​


*
الاجابة الصحيحة



REDEMPTION قال:




الغير لائق لا يمكن بأي حال من الاحوال أننا نساويها بأي لفظة أخرى متداولة في الشارع .. لان لفظة "غير لائق" لم يعرفها العالم بعيداً عن مفهوم الكتاب المقدس.
​

أنقر للتوسيع...


مين قال إنى عايزة أساويها بأى لفظ آخر ؟؟؟؟




REDEMPTION قال:




أكرر .. (سأشرح ذلك بالتفصيل الممل في مشاركة قادمة ان شاء الله) .. مفهوم "الغير لائق" أسمى وأعظم من أية "محرمات أو منهيات" يخاطبنا بيها المجتمع أو العقائد الأخرى.

​

أنقر للتوسيع...



مستنيين*


----------



## تيمو (7 نوفمبر 2013)

هذه المصطلحات أوجدتها المجتمعات لتسيطر على الإناث ومن ثم تجعلهم حماة هذه المصطلحات ... 

العيب والحرام وغير اللائق لا تجدينها إلّا في عقول المجتمعات المتأثرة بالفكر الإسلامي فقط، ماذا يعني عيب؟ يعني البنت عيب تركب بسكليت وعيب تحكي بصوت عالي ، والولد عيب يبكي ، وهلّما جرّا 

في الفكر المسيحي لا يوجد شيء اسمه عيب وحرام وغير لائق ، إلا إذا أردنا اعتبار أن ممارستنا قد تقود إلى عثرة الآخرين ...


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (7 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> تماااااااااااااااااااااام كدة 100 مية
> 
> يعنى ممكن أقول للواد إبنى : القتل حرام ؟؟*



رديت عليك فى الجزء التانى فى نفس المشاركة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 نوفمبر 2013)

MeToo قال:


> هذه المصطلحات أوجدتها المجتمعات لتسيطر على الإناث ومن ثم تجعلهم حماة هذه المصطلحات ...
> 
> العيب والحرام وغير اللائق لا تجدينها إلّا في عقول المجتمعات المتأثرة بالفكر الإسلامي فقط، ماذا يعني عيب؟ يعني البنت عيب تركب بسكليت وعيب تحكي بصوت عالي ، والولد عيب يبكي ، وهلّما جرّا
> 
> في الفكر المسيحي لا يوجد شيء اسمه عيب وحرام وغير لائق ، إلا إذا أردنا اعتبار أن ممارستنا قد تقود إلى عثرة الآخرين ...


*
بس إحنا بنقول كلمة عيب ديه على مواقف كمان زى مثلا إبنك يحط رجل على رجل أودامك أو أودام أمه - هتقول له إيه : عيب يا ولد مش كدة ؟

مثلا لو ابن رد على أهله أو علا صوته عليهم - هيتقال له عيب

و لا إيه رأيك ؟*


----------



## تيمو (8 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> بس إحنا بنقول كلمة عيب ديه على مواقف كمان زى مثلا إبنك يحط رجل على رجل أودامك أو أودام أمه - هتقول له إيه : عيب يا ولد مش كدة ؟
> 
> مثلا لو ابن رد على أهله أو علا صوته عليهم - هيتقال له عيب
> ...



هذه المواقف تُصنّف تحت بند: قلّة احترام، ولكن أيضاً لنفرض أننا نقول كذلك فهذا نابع من كوننا نعتقد أن الأطفال مُلُك لآبائهم، المصطلحات هي تعبير عن عقلية إمتلاكية سواء للأطفال أو الإناث، فنحنُ بعقليتنا نمتلك أولادنا وإناثنا، حينما يكبر الولد الذكر يتحرر من هذه الإمتلاكية عكس الأنثى التي تعاني العمر كله من العيب وما يصحش وغير لائق ولا يجوز. 

فما هو العيب أو غير اللائق بحق الرجل؟ حتى في أمثالنا فيُقال: الرجل لا يعيبه شيء إلّا جيبه ! 

إيريني ... جميعنا نمتلك عقلية إسلامية في دواخلنا مهما حاولنا تجميل وتنميق الكلمات ... فمن يقول لك أن هذه المصطلحات لها أصل كتابي، قولي له: هات الدليل. فالمسيحية لا تتعامل مع المجتمع ككل بل مع الفرد كفرد وكل واحد مسؤول عن تصرفاته مش عن تصرفات غيره.


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (8 نوفمبر 2013)

يعني يا مي تو يا ولد العم  عشت في كل المجتمعات العالم كلو ومالقيتش الكلمات هذه غير عندنا؟ احنا اخترعناها ومالها مقابل في كل اللغات؟

يعني ايه قلة احترام؟ غير انه تصرف عيب او غير لائق؟ ليش اللف والدوران الطويل هذا؟ كأن استخدام كلمات ذي تعيب احد؟

الحرام مش اختراع خاص فينا واقلك اشلون

انت الحين مسيحي وما تقدر تعدد ليش؟ لانك تستعفف او غير لائقه؟
ما عندك الحق انك تختار من الاساس لان مايجوز= حراااااام
مش مهم الكلمه تكون مذكوره في كتاب المقدس لكن الاهم الفعل ده منهي عنه  
دينيا وانت ما عندك الحريه انك تختار ده اسمه حراام في لغة العرب



> الرجل لا يعيبه شيء إلّا جيبه


من متى الناس تطبق امثال على حياتها هو كل مثل صحيح؟
المثل هذا خايب اخترعته ام كان ابنها او رجلها مش ولا بد
ولكن في الواقع مافيش رجل متربي صاحب عقل وكرامه ومرؤه يطبقه على حياته ابد ولو كان صحيح كان محدش اهتم بسمعته ومكانته يا شيخ الرجل احيانا     عند بعض الناس تعيبه السيجاره ويترفض ان يزوجوه جاي تقول ما عيبه غير جيبه؟ طيب جرب كده وهات واحد خمورجي سكير او حرامي او مغازلجي او معروف عنه بخل او معروف عنه نذاله او نفسه دنيه وخذه الى بيت ناس وقلهم صاحب وجه السمح ذا يبغي يناسبكم ثم قل لهم يا جماعه الرجال ما يعيبه غير جيبه واسمع جوابهم 

بالنسبه للائق وغير لائق.. كمان مش اختراع مسيحي كونكم تستخدمونها ده ما يعني ان محدش غيركم يستخدمها ده مش نص شرعي دي كلمه اقرب معنى لها مناسب او غير مناسب  !
الفرق بينها وبين الحرام ان الحرام حرمه الله بنص شرعي غير قابل لتأويل.. بينما المناسب او غيره انت تحدده فيما يضرك او لا يضرك  ويختلف مفهمومها عندك من عند اي حد تاني يعني مش بضروره اللي يناسبك يناسب غيرك .. والاهم من كده انك مش محاسب عليها دينيا زي الحرام.. يعني من مفترض انك ما تحس بالذنب بعد ما تحدد اللائق وغير اللائق لك ..
وعادي زي ما انتم تستخدمونها نحن كمان نستخدمها في غير المحرم وفي المباح مش كل شي حلال او مباح يليق فينا انت كابني ادم تحدد ايش اللي يليق فيك واللي ما يليق الحريه متروكه لك ومش حتتحاسب عليها عكس الحرام
[ /SIZE]​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 نوفمبر 2013)

*شوفتوا الآراء إختلفت إزاى 

عايزين بأة مناقشة بين الحمبليين فى الالفاظ مع الآراء المختلفة معهم

معلش الموضوع ممكن فى نظر البعض يكون تافه 

لكن فى نظرى ليه بُعد تانى*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *شوفتوا الآراء إختلفت إزاى
> عايزين بأة مناقشة بين الحمبليين فى الالفاظ مع الآراء المختلفة معهم
> معلش الموضوع ممكن فى نظر البعض يكون تافه
> لكن فى نظرى ليه بُعد تانى*


*أشرحى البُعد التانى دة وأدخلى فى الموضوع مباشرة
الواقعة اللى خليتك تفتحى الموضوع أية هى ؟!!

*​


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2013)

بصراحة اللي اعرفه وكتبته قبل كده، بالنسبة لموضوع الحلال والحرام ده، اتكلمت عنه بصورة مسيحية أصيلة، لأني إلى الآن مش فاهم الغرض ولا القصد من الكلام هنا لأني مش عارف الأساس الذي وصع لأجله الموضوع، وهذا هو لنك الموضوع بتاريخ 16-12-2011 وانا مش اتكلمت فيه سوى فقط عن حياة الشركة كمسيحيين فقط مش عن العيب والحرام والحلال في المجتمع، والموضوع هنا:
​
*المعرفة الطبيعية ضد الحياة ورجاء القيامة وفساد قانون الحرام والحلال*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأني إلى الآن *مش فاهم الغرض ولا القصد من الكلام* هنا لأني *مش عارف الأساس الذي وصع لأجله الموضوع*،​



*أرجع للمثل اللى هى ضربته وأنت تفهم هى عايزة تقول أية
لو ( الولة ) أبنها سألها عن السرقة تقول له أية ؟
حرام - عيب - لا تليق ؟
هنا المغزى والقصد 
أية ألفاظ أستخدمها ؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أرجع للمثل اللى هى ضربته وأنت تفهم هى عايزة تقول أية
> لو ( الولة ) أبنها سألها عن السرقة تقول له أية ؟
> حرام - عيب - لا تليق ؟
> هنا المغزى والقصد
> ...



آها سوري مش قريت كل التعليقات بصراحة فمش كنت فاهم القصد خالص...
لأ تقول دية جريمة، اصل كلمة عيب دية بتيجي على خطأ اجتماعي، ولا يليق تتبع منهج يسير فيه الإنسان لا يتفق معاه انه يسلك بطريقة خارجه عنه، وقد تكون عادية لإنسان آخر، لكن السرقة جريمة بكل المقاييس... يعني شيء يحرمه وصية الله والمجتمع كله لأنها جريمة...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ تقول دية *جريمة*، اصل كلمة عيب دية بتيجي على خطأ اجتماعي، ولا يليق تتبع منهج يسير فيه الإنسان لا يتفق معاه انه يسلك بطريقة خارجه عنه، وقد تكون عادية لإنسان آخر، لكن السرقة جريمة بكل المقاييس...* يعني شيء يحرمه* وصية الله والمجتمع كله لأنها *جريمة*...
> ​


*ياسلام عليك يا حبيب والديك ... موعدنا فى نهائى كاس أفريقيا ألف شين ألف 
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

أنا لما قلت جريمة مخلصتش

*​


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *ياسلام عليك يا حبيب والديك ... موعدنا فى نهائى كاس أفريقيا ألف شين ألف
> :new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> أنا لما قلت جريمة مخلصتش
> ...



أمممممممممممممم امال هي ايه يا ترى !!! ليها اسم تاني مش اعرفه، طبعاً أنا مش راجعت التعليقات بصراحة من كترها ... فمش عارف مين قال ايه وايه الغلط في كلمة جريمة !!!!! مع انها جريمة فعلاً...
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (9 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> أمممممممممممممم امال هي ايه يا ترى !!! ليها اسم تاني مش اعرفه، طبعاً أنا مش راجعت التعليقات بصراحة من كترها ... فمش عارف مين قال ايه وايه الغلط في كلمة *جريمة *!!!!! مع انها *جريمة *فعلاً...
> ​


*أهوه ...دة اللى حصل ...وأنا أيش عرفنى بقى 
يعنى طلعت جريمة ....؟!!  ...أممممممممممم
طيب هى الجريمة بتحتاج الى ( أستشارة روحية ) ؟
مع العلم بأن ( روحية أتخطفت ) ؟
:new6::new6::new6::new6::new6::new6:

نرجع مرجوعنا بقى ....تقول أية ( للولة ) السرقة جريمة
والا السرقة حرام
والا السرقة لا تليق 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*​


----------



## aymonded (9 نوفمبر 2013)

لأ *جريمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*
وحرام كبييييييييييييير قوي قوي قوي
​


----------



## farid samer (9 نوفمبر 2013)

سلامى للجميع

العيب هو ما يخالف قيم المجتمع و يختلف بختلاف الزمان و المكان 

فمثلا فى وقت ما كان عيب ان ترتدى السيدات شئ خلاف البرقع و الرجل الذى لايرتدى الطربوش عيب 

اما المكان تخيلى رجل يسير بشرت فقط فى الشارع عيب اذا اخذنا الرجل الى الشاطى 
الشرت امر طبيعى 

اما الغير لائق و الحرام فهم شئ واحد 
و لكن تخيلى ان عندك بستان فيمكنك ان تحرمى على عبيدك الاقتراب منه 

و لكنك ستتعملى مع ابنك بلطف اكثر سوف تشرحى له الامر و تقولى له لا يليق بك كابنى ان تقترب من هذا 

و هو الفارق بين العهد القديم و الجديد
فى القديم وصايا جامده تحريم ثابت لا داعى لان يفهموا اما الجديد كان السيد المسيح يخبرهم بالاسباب و يكشف لهم الاسرار


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أرجع للمثل اللى هى ضربته وأنت تفهم هى عايزة تقول أية
> لو ( الولة ) أبنها سألها عن السرقة تقول له أية ؟
> حرام - عيب - لا تليق ؟
> هنا المغزى والقصد
> ...



*بدأت أقلق منك 

يبدو أنك وكيل نيابة مش محامى:thnk0001:

عندك قوة ملاحظة عالية 

لأ و مش بس هنا 

و فى قسم الشهادات كمان : عملت فيه شغل إبن لاذينة

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> لأ *جريمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــة*
> وحرام كبييييييييييييير قوي قوي قوي
> ​



*إيه ؟؟ حرام ؟؟:thnk0001:

يا نهار مطين 

إزاى تقول حرام و إنت مسيحى؟؟؟

شهدت على نفسك _ أقيموا عليه الحد :fun_lol:

:new6::new6::new6:​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *أرجع للمثل اللى هى ضربته وأنت تفهم هى عايزة تقول أية
> لو ( الولة ) أبنها سألها عن السرقة تقول له أية ؟
> حرام - عيب - لا تليق ؟
> هنا المغزى والقصد
> ...


*
هو الموقف و ما فيه 

إنى لما روحت أجيب الولة من المدرسة 

الولة شاور لى على زميل له فى الفصل 

و قال لى : الولة دا مستر فلان (الناظر ) ضربه ( مع العلم إن المدرسة اللى فيها الولد ما فيهاش ضرب غير لقليلى الأدب فقط) 

فقولت له : عمل إيه ؟

قال : سرق شنطة الميس و أخد الفلوس جاب بيها حاجات من الكانتين

قولت له : يستاهل

قال : يا ماما العيال فى الحوش إتخانقوا الولة محمد قال له حرام تسرق و الولة جورج قال ما تقولش حرام قول لا يليق 

و كمل و قال : جورج بيقول لى غلط نقول حرام عشان إحنا مسيحيين _ هو إيه الفرق ؟و يعنى إيه حرام و يعنى إيه لا يليق ؟؟ و ليه إحنا ما نقولهاش و ليه المسلمين بيقولوها ؟؟ إيه الغلط اللى فى الكلمة ؟؟:thnk0001:
__________________________________________
و ما خلصتش :new6:

و فتح بوءه بمعدل 3-4 كلمات فى الثانية :new6:

فقولت أسأل هنا يمكن ألاقى الاجابة و لاقيتها - بس مش عارفة أقولها له إزاى *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 نوفمبر 2013)

farid samer قال:


> اما الغير لائق و الحرام فهم شئ واحد
> و لكن تخيلى ان عندك بستان فيمكنك ان تحرمى على عبيدك الاقتراب منه
> 
> و لكنك ستتعملى مع ابنك بلطف اكثر سوف تشرحى له الامر و تقولى له لا يليق بك كابنى ان تقترب من هذا
> ...



*أهو حاجة جديدة أهيه*


----------



## soul & life (10 نوفمبر 2013)

احنا هنلاقيها منك ولا من ابنك يا ايرينى 
فيه كده بالذمة ؟ الواد طالع مشكلة زى امه هههههه
قوليله بلاش يا حبيبى التشدد والافورة دى فى كلمات كتير بنقولها فى يومنا وتعاملتنا  مبتكونش واردة فى الكتاب المقدس لانه اللغة بتختلف وبتتطور من وقت لوقت وبعدين حرام او لا يليق او عيب  هى حاجة وحشة اتعملت ولازم الولد يعرف انها حاجة مش صح وليها عقاب


----------



## aymonded (10 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> هو الموقف و ما فيه
> 
> إنى لما روحت أجيب الولة من المدرسة
> ...



بصي بقى ببساطة كده:
فهميه أن الغلط مافهوش فصال، لأن فيه أخطاء تعتبر جريمة تستحق العقوبة لأن طبيعتها كده أو أجرتها كده، والجريمة بنسميها من المُحرمات القاطعة، احنا في المسيحة مش بنقول حرام على الفاضي والمليان [ في الأكل والشرب واللبس.. الخ ]، المسيحية مش فيها فتاوي، لكن الكلمة في حد ذاتها مش غلط، وكملة [لا يليق] لا تتفق مع الجريمة المرتكبة، فكلمة [لا يليق] بتييجي من الشيء الذي لا يتفق معي في التصرفات كمسيحي، يعني مثلاً لا يليق أن أمشي مع ولد قليل الأدب علشان مش اتعلم منه، أو لا يليق أصادق شلة مش كويسة بتشجع على الفساد الأخلاقي وبيحبوا الخناق لأن ده لا يتفق مع أخلاقي وممكن يضرني، أو لا يليق ألبس لبس معين يخليني أبان بشكل سخيف (لكن لو لبست أي لبس فمش حرام، فالحرام لا يوجد في اللبس في ذاته لكن لا يليق أن أظهر بمظهر سخيف لا يتوافق مع قيم المجتمع ولا مع منهجي أنا وطريقة تربيتي)، لكن عند ارتكاب سرقة أو أي شيء يخالف القانون دية *جريمة وشيء من المحرمات*، مش هاقول عليه لا يليق (إطلاقاً) بل جريمة ومن المُحرمات العُظمى المنهي عنها نهائياً ولا ينبغي على أحد أن يفعلها أو حتى يفكر فيها...

*بس أحب أن أقول كلمة مهمة للغاية*، كلمة حرام بتتقال في المسيحة لأنها موجودة في الكتاب المقدس (قد أخطأ إسرائيل بل تعدوا عهدي الذي أمرتهم به بل أخذوا من الحرام، بل سرقوا، بل انكروا، بل وضعوا في أمتعتهم - يشوع 7: 11)، فكمسيحيين بنستخدم ثلاثة الفاظ مهمة، [ حرام وجريمة - لا يليق - عيب ]، فالحرام هو الجريمة وكل ما حرمة الله على الإنسان مثل: [ القتل - السرقة - الشهوة والطمع (لأنهم أساس شرور كثيرة) - الزنا.. الخ ] مش هاقول عليهم لا يليق بل حرام وجريمة والله مستحيل يقبلها، ولفظة حرام في حد ذاتها مش غلط تتقال على هذه الجرائم...

أما الذي لا يليق هو حينما لا أسير حسب المنهج الإلهي الموضوع لي كمسيحي، يعني أحيا حياة شركة مع السفهاء، أو أتواجد في أماكن أعلم أن فيها شرور كثيرة، أو أُشاهد ما لا يليق ولا يتفق مع أخلاقي، فلا يليق أن أفعل هذا إطلاقاً، أو أُشابه الناس واشترك معاهم في أشياء قد تضرني فيما بعد، لأنه لا ينبغي أن أُشارك جيل الظلمة في أعمالهم وتصرفاتهم، وهنا باتكلم عن التصرفات التي تبدو عادية لكنها لا تتفق معي كإنسان حي بالله.
[ (وكما لم يستحسنوا أن يبقوا الله في معرفتهم (بحفظ وصاياه من جهة التطبيق العملي) أسلمهم الله إلى ذهن مرفوض ليفعلوا ما لا يليق - رومية 1: 28)، وأما الزنى وكل نجاسة أو طمع فلا يسم (يُسمى) بينكم كما يليق بقديسين - أفسس 5: 3 ]، لذلك لا يصح أن أشترك في أعمال الظلمة التي لا تليق بأولاد النور: [ ولا تشتركوا في أعمال الظلمة غير المثمرة بل بالحري وبخوها ] (أفسس 5: 11)، [ ولكن أن سلكنا في النور كما هو في النور فلنا شركة بعضنا مع بعض ودم يسوع المسيح ابنه يطهرنا من كل خطية ] (1يوحنا 1: 7)
أما العيب ده بيرتكز على المجتمع نفسه والسلوك بلياقة فيه من جهة الأتيكيت الذي يتناسب مع أخلاقي وتربيتي التي تظهر في طريقة سلوكي وتصرفاتي الاجتماعية، يعني عيب لما حد يكلمني وانا مش اركز معاه واسرح، أو عيب يجيلي ضيف مثلاً، واسيبه قاعد واقعد مثلاً أعمل شات على الكمبيوتر واسيبه قاعد لوحده.. الخ

فهميه هذه الأشياء لأن للأسف ساعات كمسيحيين* نعقد الأمور* ونأخذها بشكل عرقي تعصبي حرفي، ومش ينحاول نفهم الألفاظ ونضعها في قالب جامد خانق (بسبب عقد نفسية من المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه) بدون أن نفهمها ونفهمها لأولادنا، لأن أي لفظ لازم نفهمه كويس، ومش علشان مسيحيين نتمسك بألفاظ معينة ونقول مش ينفع نقول كذا ونقول كذا لأنت هذا لا يُصح ابداً لأن المسيحية مش بهذا التعقيد، فأرجو أنك تشيلي منه عقدة المسيحيين المقفولين والذين ليس لهم الحرية، لكي لا ينمو معقد نفسياً ويتمسك بالحرف بدون أن يفهم أصول الكلام، لأنه ينبغي أن يكون الإنسان في حرية وليونة واتساع قلب وفكر يتقبل الأمور ويفهمها جيداً بل ويتفهم الآخر ويستوعب فكره بدون تعقيد، لكي لا يضع نفسه والآخرين في قالب جامد خانق فيضر نفسه ولا يعرف كيف يحيا باستقامة وتعقل في المجتمع متفاعلاً معه بتقبل الآخرين وفهمهم فهماً صحيحاً، النعمة تكون معك ومع كل أسرتك آمين
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

نيفيان قال:


> احنا هنلاقيها منك ولا من ابنك يا ايرينى
> فيه كده بالذمة ؟ الواد طالع مشكلة زى امه هههههه
> قوليله بلاش يا حبيبى التشدد والافورة دى فى كلمات كتير بنقولها فى يومنا وتعاملتنا  مبتكونش واردة فى الكتاب المقدس لانه اللغة بتختلف وبتتطور من وقت لوقت وبعدين حرام او لا يليق او عيب  هى حاجة وحشة اتعملت ولازم الولد يعرف انها حاجة مش صح وليها عقاب



*صدقينى الولة و لا متشدد و لا حاجة 

هم العيال إتخانقوا و هو دا اللى لفت نظره

دا يقول لا يليق و دا يقول حرام 

و شغلانة ما لهاش أول من آخر
_____________________________________

و بعدين الولة إبنى دا ما ينفعش تنهى المناقشة معاه - و لا ينفع تقولى له : حاجة وحشة 

هيتصل بأمة لا إله إلا الله لغاية لما يعرف إجابة تريحه

مرة يتصل بجده 

مرة يتصل بخاله اللى برة مصر 

لا دا شغلانة و حكاية - مش عارفة طالع لمين :thnk0001:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (11 نوفمبر 2013)

aymonded قال:


> بصي بقى ببساطة كده:
> فهميه أن الغلط مافهوش فصال، لأن فيها أخطاء تعتبر جريمة، والجريمة بنسميها من المُحرمات، احنا في المسيحة مش بنقول حرام على الفاضي والمليان [ في الأكل والشرب واللبس.. الخ ]، لكن الكلمة في حد ذاتها مش غلط، وكملة [لا يليق] لا تتفق مع الجريمة، فكلمة [لا يليق] بتيجي من الشيء الذي لا يتفق معي في التصرفات كمسيحي، يعني مثلاً لا يليق أن أمشي مع ولد قليل الأدب علشان مش اتعلم منه، أو لا يليق أصادق شلة مش كويسة لأن ده لا يتفق مع أخلاقي، أو لا يليق ألبس لبس معين يخليني أبان بشكل سخيف (لكن لو لبست أي لبس فمش حرام، فالحرام لا يوجد في اللبس في ذاته لكن لا يليق أن أظهر بمظهر سخيف لا يتوافق مع قيم المجتمع ولا مع منهجي أنا)، لكن عند ارتكاب سرقة أو اي شيء يخالف القانون دية *جريمة وشيء من المحرمات*، مش هاقول عليه لا يليق بل جريمة ومن المُحرمات النهائية على أن أحد يفعلها...
> 
> *بس أحب أن أقول كلمة مهمة للغاية*، كلمة حرام تتقال في المسيحة لأنها موجودة في الكتاب المقدس (قد أخطأ إسرائيل بل تعدوا عهدي الذي أمرتهم به بل أخذوا من الحرام، بل سرقوا، بل انكروا، بل وضعوا في أمتعتهم - يشوع 7: 11)، فكمسيحيين بنستخدم ثلاثة الفاظ مهمة، [ حرام وجريمة - لا يليق - عيب ]، فالحرام هو الجريمة وكل ما حرمة الله على الإنسان مثل: [ القتل - السرقة - الشهوة والطمع (لأنهم أساس شرور كثيرة) ] مش هاقول عليهم لا يليق بل حرام وجريمة والله مستحيل يقبلها، ولفظة حرام في حد ذاتها مش غلط تتقال على هذه الجرائم الثلاثة...
> ...


*
وفيت و إستوفيت يا أستاذنا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك يارب*


----------



## aymonded (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ويبارك حياتك وصليلي كتير، النعمة كون معك كل حين آمين​


----------



## girgis2 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*مبدعة يا إيريني بموضوعاتك :smil12:

تحية خاصة للأستاذ أيمن لإجابته الوافية
*​


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (7 ديسمبر 2013)

انا بخيل وبصباص وطفس  فدا عيب

انا ماخليتش الست تقعد الاول في العربية وموصلتهاش

دا كمان عيب

ولا يليق مع الرجولة والجنتلة 

انا كلت طعام محرم علي اخويا الصايم قدامه

لا يليق مع المسيحية والحب والتضحية

انا بتفرج علي كليبات وافلام كتير

لا يليق مع الحرية

باكل اكل لذيذ بكمية كبيرة

لا يليق مع الصوم

اما الحرام مخالفة اي وصية

فكرتك جامدة اخر حاجة

عشتي استاذتي ا يريني في كنف يسوع


----------

